# Cracked Magnet on Impeller



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a Penguin 350 HOB filter. The magnet on the impeller cracked in half vertically in 2 pieces.
If I epoxied the two halves together, will it work or is it just better to buy a brand new one. The filter was making a lot of noise that's why I took it apart.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

It may work, but I would bet that it will still be rather noisy. It might be worth calling up marineland customer service to see if they can hook you up. It's always worth a shot. Either way, I would get a new one.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

agreed - just buy a new one and be done with it.

Not worth the time and bother to try to fix one.

nodima


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Since you have already glued it together, you could try it. if there is any noise replace it. I glued one together using crazy glue.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would be surprised if it worked. I think the entire impeller assy is precisely calibrated and any crack or added glue would cause it to wabble a bit. However...like Bill said...try it and see what happens and report back. I am just curious.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I would be surprised if it worked. I think the entire impeller assy is precisely calibrated and any crack or added glue would cause it to wabble a bit. However...like Bill said...try it and see what happens and report back. I am just curious.


Haha you would never be able to run a cracked/glued impeller... confess now, it would drive you crazy


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I would be surprised if it worked. I think the entire impeller assy is precisely calibrated and any crack or added glue would cause it to wabble a bit. However...like Bill said...try it and see what happens and report back. I am just curious.
> ...


You are correct...just the thought that it may cause problems or lock up would drive me nuts. When I did my water change last night and turned everything back on my maxi jet power head would not come on. I stuck my hand in the tank and wiggled the bottom piece and it came back on. I kept going in there every couple hours to make sure it was still on. It was.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

The thing that freaked me out worst so far is the first time my FX5 did its reset, even though I had read that it would turn itself off two minutes after it started, I still recall freaking out.. the sick feeling that accompanies the thought that something expensive just broke..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> The thing that freaked me out worst so far is the first time my FX5 did its reset, even though I had read that it would turn itself off two minutes after it started, I still recall freaking out.. the sick feeling that accompanies the thought that something expensive just broke..


LOL...i get that sick feeling all the time. I have a background on my tank so I can't see the AC110 media basket except from the top. So I took a screw driver and made some marks etched into the plastic where the top of my media basket should be at all times. Whenever it starts to clog and lift up all I have to do is look down through the top and see if the basket is above the etched line. So the other day I did a very good thorough cleaning and water change. Immediately afterwards after every thing was just the way I like it I happened to look through the top of the AC110 and the media basket was above the line. I thought.....well....I will just seat it back down and go on my merry way. I tried and it would not go back down. I had that sick feeling in my gut know that it needs to be cleaned and I didn't want to drain tank water as I just put it in. So I had to mix up some dechlorinated water, take the filter off, clean and put back on. It was not much fun. I can't wait to replace both HOB filters and my power head with canister filters.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> [quote="JAyliffe" It was not much fun. I can't wait to replace both HOB filters and my power head with canister filters.


Are you planning to store all the crud in the cannisters rather than cleaning? Since an AC filter can be cleaned without turning it off, I don't see how a cannister will be as easier to keep clean. unless you don't plan on cleaning it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

BillD said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="JAyliffe" It was not much fun. I can't wait to replace both HOB filters and my power head with canister filters.
> ...


Finer filtration with less to no bypass. The HOB filters run everything through the impeller first whether it is poop or sand. The sand has been causing major issues lately especially with my penguin. The AC110 is working fine but it is not great at water polishing and if I use filter floss it clogs too quickly creating a lot of bypass and needs to be replaced often.

With all that being said I am replacing the penguin this week with a canister. In a couple more months I am getting another canister to replace my AC110 and my power head.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The cracked impeller will no longer be balanced and will wobble and make a lot of noise. Your better off buying a new one.

Andy


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Epoxied the two pieces together and it is actually working pretty well. It is a little noisy but not really too bad. The tank is in the basement so the little noise is not a problem. If it gets noisier I'll just get a new one but for now it is working for me. Thanks everyone.


----------

